# Bellville Locks & Dam



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone been down to Bellville this year with any luck??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

I give it a shot about a week ago........nothing. I have talked to a couple others who have been there also and they said the same thing.


----------

